# Dish/wash cloth size?



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

I have noticed there are often posts about the size of dish/wash clothes. I like them the same size that you find in stores and I have always made them that size (anywhere from 10-12 inches square). My sister-in-law made me a washcloth and it is only 6 inches square, which I now just use as a little mat on a shelf in the bathroom. When she gave it to me I was completely puzzled until she told me it was a wash cloth. So what size do you all think is the proper size?


----------



## pearlone (Apr 4, 2011)

I make mine 10 by 10.


----------



## racersuz (Dec 22, 2011)

I make them for the bazaar at church, and was told that the 10-12 inch was too big. Mine are about 8-9 inches. 6 does sound small.


----------



## RUSTYDANCER66 (Apr 1, 2011)

a nubby one in the kitchen, about 7",for a 'double for something hot less than 9", for dishwashing and face/body washing 8-9" depending upon the texture.10 nto 12 " seems much too big, would be doubling it or even tripling it, also is is loosely crocheted or tightly 'woven' in tunisian, too many variables to give an exact rule . Go for what you like


----------



## Grandma C (Jun 14, 2011)

Mine are 8 - 9 inches because any bigger than that and I can't wring it out, because of arthritis in my hands. I can't make mine any smaller than that, either. I guess that's a gauge issue.


----------



## bellasmom (May 7, 2012)

Well the ones I make the instructions say cast on 4 stitches k2 yarn forward knit to end of row until you get to 42 stitches to me that is too small so I cast on 5 stitches which balances the eyelets and take it to 50 stitches. I also have made them striped and I have made harlequin in 2 colours. http://s292.photobucket.com/albums/mm31/ShirleyB-H/?action=view&current=IMG_0266.jpg
http://s292.photobucket.com/albums/mm31/ShirleyB-H/?action=view&current=IMG_0345-1.jpg
They are about 9 inches square


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I understand that if they are too large they are hard to wring out. I still do like 10-12 inch square, but I make mine out of lighter weight cotton than the worsted. Worsted always seemed to heavy to me. It seems that the size is as deverse as it's knitters. :lol:


----------



## oregoncaro (May 4, 2011)

Im sorry I dont know where to post this but I want it to go out to several people so I'll start here and then someone much more in the know can inform me differently.

First off I received a package in the mail today form a swap partner but I did not have a KP name to thank her formy WONDERFUL WONDERFULL care package. It came at a perfect time as I was heading to doc, for a procedure of sorts I'm not so happy about so this made an otherwise lousy bleak day into the bright sunshiney and cheery day it really is!!! I got so many nice things, yarn in the perfect colors and weights that I like to use. I already know what I am going to make with the yarn. The note cards included were very fitting also with very appropriate sayings for me, which I will share with all of you.."Life is 10% what happens to you and 90% what you do with what happens to you" and "The world is full of cactus but you don't ahve to sit on it" So true and a very good reminder for me.

Now for the second issue I have. I unfortunately go very backlogged on my swaps due to several hospital trips and health issues but I wanted to let you all know whoever you are your packages are on their way as we speak!! Yay yay! I am so sorry I have let so many people down but I want you to know through it all you all , have been on my mind almost constatly. I do not operate in this way normally I assure you. I know first hand how disappointing it can be to look forward to these wonderful little care packages and not receive them. As I was mailing those off I had fail to mail on time I realized that I had not received three of the six of them myself!! I was so busy in the hospital I never even thought about it so I am wanting to let those of you maybe that were caught up in life and life's "situations" or happenings that I fully understand and not to worry about it okay?

Carolyn aka OregonCaro


----------



## oregoncaro (May 4, 2011)

Thank you so much for the heads up. I copied it and hopefully those I let down will see it and also the nice lady who just send me my package!! Im thinking it was Round Robin because it wasn't a name I sent to at least that is my understanding how this works.  

Carolyn aka OregonCaro


----------



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

I like mine much smaller than normal, for the ones I will actually have in the wash water for washing dishes. So I make them about 4 inches or so, or crochet round ones for that purpose. I use the normal sized ones for wiping counters, but not for washing dishes. It's just a personal preference.


----------



## Cindy M (Sep 5, 2011)

Many of the patterns I've seen are square. They're done on size 7 needles with a cast on of 39. Don't know why such an odd amount.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

I like about 7" or 8" square so they are easier to manage. I have made a couple that turned out to be large rectangles. Not paying attention, I guess, or maybe I was following pattern to the letter without minding my guage. These also make good hot pads.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

Grandma C and anyone else out there who has arthritis in their hands. If you drape your dishcloth or washcloth over the spigot (where the water comes out) and put the two ends together at the bottom and twist with the hand that isn't hurting that day, you can wring out your cloths yourself. You can be gentle doing this as well in case they both hurt.


Grandma C said:


> Mine are 8 - 9 inches because any bigger than that and I can't wring it out, because of arthritis in my hands. I can't make mine any smaller than that, either. I guess that's a gauge issue.


----------



## glazeosu29 (Apr 15, 2011)

mine are 8 inches. I don't like them too big because they are harder to squeeze the water out when you need to wipe something down. Also if you have smaller hands, the smaller ones work better. Just my opinion.,


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

I like 10" to 12" too. I usually have dish cloths and face cloths, different colors to tell them apart in the laundry. I wonder, when she made hers if she was following a pattern and got the gauge wrong. :?:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

first off I think your idea is a great one.... it just reminded me of my old faucet... it had a habit of un-screwing.. so every few months I would get a bath when the darn thing would pop off...LOL we now have a new one... but I have a habit of checking to make sure it secure...



shayfaye said:


> Grandma C and anyone else out there who has arthritis in their hands. If you drape your dishcloth or washcloth over the spigot (where the water comes out) and put the two ends together at the bottom and twist with the hand that isn't hurting that day, you can wring out your cloths yourself. You can be gentle doing this as well in case they both hurt.
> 
> 
> Grandma C said:
> ...


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

I prefer about a 5" square. 4" to 6" is a good range, but no bigger than 6" square.

I made a few about 15 or so yrs ago that came out 10-12" square and hated them. Stopped making any for years. Glad I tried again at the smaller size.


----------



## RUSTYDANCER66 (Apr 1, 2011)

Patty Sutter said:


> I like 10" to 12" too. I usually have dish cloths and face cloths, different colors to tell them apart in the laundry. I wonder, when she made hers if she was following a pattern and got the gauge wrong. :?:


manyof the 'picture' type cloths have 50 to 80 rows and start with 50 ish stitches so they are bigger--the ones I usually make are when I find a stitch new to me and I try it out with dish cotton so my time is useful. My friend makes
swatches of stitches or the guage of her knitting for certan yarns. and staples it to directions for quick reference.


----------



## nannyberfa (Oct 9, 2011)

I usually knit the washcloth a little bigger than my hand or guessing when its a gift for someone else.


----------



## shayfaye (May 6, 2011)

Some things just really teach you a lesson, don't they? I have had RA for 18 years now and I could write a tip a day on dealing with things that hurt on a body! LOL


Ronie said:


> first off I think your idea is a great one.... it just reminded me of my old faucet... it had a habit of un-screwing.. so every few months I would get a bath when the darn thing would pop off...LOL we now have a new one... but I have a habit of checking to make sure it secure...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Anitabee (Feb 15, 2012)

8 to 0 inches seem ideal to me.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

I've been wanting to do some striped cloths but with the eyelet edging I couldn't get my sides to look good. What is your trick getting your edges/sides to look so nice.



bellasmom said:


> Well the ones I make the instructions say cast on 4 stitches k2 yarn forward knit to end of row until you get to 42 stitches to me that is too small so I cast on 5 stitches which balances the eyelets and take it to 50 stitches. I also have made them striped and I have made harlequin in 2 colours. http://s292.photobucket.com/albums/mm31/ShirleyB-H/?action=view¤t=IMG_0266.jpg
> http://s292.photobucket.com/albums/mm31/ShirleyB-H/?action=view¤t=IMG_0345-1.jpg
> They are about 9 inches square


----------



## sahoo (Jul 7, 2011)

Just done one of these dish cloths (by the way I'm English)I did an 8x8 square with an inch garter stitch boarder.I thought I was knitting a face cloth ripped my skin off its now a floor cloth,Ugh.


----------



## turtles (Aug 28, 2011)

Mine measure 7" and discovered Mom's which are 20-25 years old are 6 1/2" waiting in the drawer to be used! So fond thoughts of her continue after her physical presence!!!
Part of the usefulness of the dishcloths also has to do with the size of needle - use # 9 USA now! Much smaller and they will be harder to wring out!!!


----------



## val161 (Oct 19, 2013)

Can I ask you ladies, where you get patterns for the larger size "dishcloth" I saw a lady had made a bed cover and in the middle was the "praying hands" ones, but it was quite large. I have got lots of dish cloth patterns of the web, but cannot find one for the larger ones. Anyone know of a web site where they are please.
Thank you
Val


----------



## val161 (Oct 19, 2013)

Hi Pearlone,

How do you make your squares bigger, is it by using larger needles, or do you have a pattern for the larger squares.

Would love to know if you dont mind.
Thanks
Val


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

I like the ones that are around 6 or 7 inches square. The big ones end up with way too much fabric for washing inside cups and glasses for my liking.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

shayfaye said:


> Grandma C and anyone else out there who has arthritis in their hands. If you drape your dishcloth or washcloth over the spigot (where the water comes out) and put the two ends together at the bottom and twist with the hand that isn't hurting that day, you can wring out your cloths yourself. You can be gentle doing this as well in case they both hurt.


That _sounds_ like a great tip, *BUT* (and there is always one of those!) the pressure and pull will put stress on the spout part, and you'll be repairing or replacing it much sooner....It will start to loosen and bend. There is already some play in it so it can turn/move left to right -the added pulling downwards will loosen it from its seating, and it will start to leak.


----------



## justdanilinn (Nov 25, 2014)

http://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/store/guide/buying-guide-to-towels/dc1500014

Here's a guide to standard sizes for bath

Kitchen stuff varies more--no standard sizes, but I found a pretty close range on amazon.com 
Dish cloths should be about 12x12.
Dish towels range around 15-18 x 24-25


----------



## Nownow (Apr 11, 2015)

RoxyCatlady said:


> I like the ones that are around 6 or 7 inches square. The big ones end up with way too much fabric for washing inside cups and glasses for my liking.


I do too. More like 7 or seven and a half.


----------

